# 1TB FUP ISP in Hyderabad



## bssunilreddy (Jan 7, 2016)

Hai,

1TB FUP ISP in Hyderabad

*s11.postimg.org/t177ygknn/screenshot_www_bytenet_in_2016_01_07_06_22_39.png

Provided by Home Packs - Bytenet - High Speed Internet


----------



## swatkats (Jan 7, 2016)

Yawn. I posted about this ISP in other forums prolly 2 yrs back itself. They do not have presence in areas of hyderabad except for 5 or 6 areas. 
Owners are all kiddos, I bet they do not have money to build a proper website by a professional coder.


----------



## tkin (Jan 7, 2016)

Man, hyderabad has some cheap ISPs, almost all plans are so cheap. I understand the competition but the major ISPs(Airtel, VSNL etc) who provide the data must be fighting out themselves. Usually they form a cartel and prevent data prices from getting too low, sort of what Seagate and WD has going on for the last few years.


----------



## hharan618 (Jan 7, 2016)

Any gud ISP's in cbe(Coimbatore) with cheap and good plans


----------



## swatkats (Jan 7, 2016)

hharan618 said:


> Any gud ISP's in cbe(Coimbatore) with cheap and good plans



Cheap and Good internet does not exist in India. Try Romania or Bulgaria.


----------



## hharan618 (Jan 7, 2016)

swatkats said:


> Cheap and Good internet does not exist in India. Try Romania or Bulgaria.


-_- for this you can remain without replying itself


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 7, 2016)

hharan618 said:


> Any gud ISP's in cbe(Coimbatore) with cheap and good plans


ACT Broadband | Broadband High Speed | Internet Connection | Internet Plans | Internet Broadband | Broadband Bangalore


----------



## hharan618 (Jan 7, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> ACT Broadband | Broadband High Speed | Internet Connection | Internet Plans | Internet Broadband | Broadband Bangalore


How about Bluwifi bro ? It's cheaper than all..499/month/2mbps/25gb fup/512kpbs after


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 7, 2016)

hharan618 said:


> How about Bluwifi bro ? It's cheaper than all..499/month/2mbps/25gb fup/512kpbs after



Yes its better but finally its your preference and budget. So decide upon your budget buddy...
ACT has 799/month/15mbps/25gb fup/512kpbs after
Bluwifi has 499/month/2mbps/25gb fup/512kpbs after 

So which is better in terms of speed? Tell me...


----------



## hharan618 (Jan 7, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Yes its better but finally its your preference and budget. So decide upon your budget buddy...
> ACT has 799/month/15mbps/25gb fup/512kpbs after
> Bluwifi has 499/month/2mbps/25gb fup/512kpbs after
> 
> So which is better in terms of speed? Tell me...


I care about budget bro..! 2mbps is enuf..as I goto college everyday, I'll be home on weekends and I need things abt Bluwifi! Whether it's service is good ? Promised speeds ?


----------



## hharan618 (Jan 7, 2016)

hharan618 said:


> How about Bluwifi bro ? It's cheaper than all..499/month/2mbps/25gb fup/512kpbs after


Also check reliance broadband,I need to know whether thunder 599/699 plans have any FUP , and will I get promised speeds..and also I need to know whether the plans are in megabytes/second or megabits/second...! And after applying new connection, will reliance give me WiFi router or I need to buy one separately ? Please give information..


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2016)

hharan618 said:


> Any gud ISP's in cbe(Coimbatore) with cheap and good plans


Try Railwire.

- - - Updated - - -



hharan618 said:


> How about Bluwifi bro ? It's cheaper than all..499/month/2mbps/25gb fup/512kpbs after


Create your own thread. no thread hijacking


----------



## swatkats (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks to some one on this forum. This kinda went viral on Reddit. *www.reddit.com/r/india/comments/3zugl7/bytenetin_provides_1_tb_fup_connection_hyderabad/
 Poor folks couldn't even understand these guys are another Hayai


----------

